# System Restore to Factory Settings, Compaq Windows 7,



## Airborne617 (Jul 17, 2011)

First of all,
System Info:
Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , 64 bit
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 240 Processor, AMD64 Family 16 Model 6 Stepping 2
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 2815 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 466725 MB, Free - 396011 MB; D: Total - 10111 MB, Free - 1514 MB; 
Motherboard: PEGATRON CORPORATION, Narra6, 6.01, 103245190004127
Antivirus: avast! Antivirus, Updated and Enabled

Now, my problem:

I need to do a factory restore just for the simple pleasure of having my PC act like new again.

My original post copied from a different tech support forum that did NOT help me:

How do I go about doing this?

Do I, make note of the programs I need to re-install?
Then go to Computer > D: > Recovery?

-------------------------------------
Screenshots:










My Computer










Inside of FACTORY_IMAGE (D
------------------------------------

All I have to do is run the : Recovery
program correct?
-----------------------------------
I've already gotten an audit of my PC, so I have all the keys to the programs I own.

Are there any problems that can be foreseen? Or that might happen? I'm really afraid of problems that there is a chance I can't fix.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm really afraid of getting any problems. This is an expensive computer and I do not have the money to get a new one.
Please help!

Also I think I have a virus because there is a locked folder in my C: drive with a file inside of it that says setup.exe.

I cannot delete it, not with MBytes, and I've even booted into Safe Mode with networking, The password to the famous 'hidden' administrator account is beyond me, and I'd like to know what I can do about it.

Thanks!!!!!!!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

The recovery partition will return your machine to the original factory state. It will delete the locked folder unless it was part of the original installation.
If you have any data to save, make a copy before you start. Some restore programs are "non-destructive" and will save this data if requested.
After the restore you'll need to install all your programs and visit windows update until your OS is up to date.
When all is satisfactory, use Window backup and restore to create a new image on an external drive, and your next recovery will be much easier and faster


----------



## Airborne617 (Jul 17, 2011)

So just put everything i need to save on a flash drive, and run the recovery partition?

Also, sorry kind of brain dead atm, how do I open windows update to do ALL of the updates?

And how do I Restore and create a new image? I do not have an external drive.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

This would be an excellent time to invest in an external drive to simplify all these tasks. Backing up data on a regular basis is critical to modern computing. You could use cloud storage, flash drives or optical media as well.

For Windows update, just visit the site repeatedly until no more critical updates are offered. Optional updates are up to you.
Windows backup and restore will also offer a chance to create a recovery disk, and your Computer maker has probably included an option to make recovery disks.


----------



## Airborne617 (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't have the money for an external drive as of right now, can I still do the factory restore? Will I come across any problems?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I can't predict what will happen, but this is usually a painless process.


----------



## Airborne617 (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh boy.


----------

